# The Haunting Grounds Vlog



## SKAustin (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey All, I've been a little scarce on the forums lately, but still working hard on Halloween. This spring, I started a new Vlog that I thought some of you might be interested in. I know this comes a little late, but I thought I would pop in and share the link.
http://www.youtube.com/user/skaustin

I would really appreciate any support from my fellow haunters.  Subscribe, comment and like type stuff, ya know.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet! I am subscribed!


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

I subscribed too!


----------



## SKAustin (Nov 22, 2009)

Sweet, Thanks Guys!


----------

